# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Bird 43

## kentar

BIRD 43 Wattmeter, σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση άψογη εμφάνιση και λειτουργικότητα συνοδεύεται με Dummy Slug και ένα ζεύγος BNC Connectors
Τιμή 170€

----------

